# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Lettera compensazione fatture

## * Elly *

Buongiorno a tutti,  
il mio titolare mi ha chiesto di fare una lettera di compensazione avendo al tempo stesso un debito e un credito con un'altra azienda. 
Ho letto due articoli riguardanti la materia in oggetto   La compensazione dei debiti e dei crediti commerciali, da un punto di vista contabile non è ammissibile: lart.2423-ter del codice civile prevede espressamente che sono vietati i compensi di partite. Essi, infatti, finirebbero con linfluire sulla chiarezza dellinformazione che la contabilità, prima, e il bilancio poi, devono fornire.  Può accadere, nella prassi commerciale, che unimpresa sia al tempo stesso debitrice e creditrice di unaltra azienda. 
In questa ipotesi è possibile ricorrere alla cosiddetta compensazione legale come forma di estinzione delle rispettive obbligazioni. Tale istituto è disciplinato allart.1241 e seguenti del Codice civile. 
In questa ipotesi le aziende devono ugualmente emettere fattura per le operazioni oggetto di compensazione. 
La sentenza della Corte di Cassazione n.15441 del 30 giugno 2010 afferma, infatti, che la compensazione di un credito con un fornitore non solleva dallobbligo di emissione della fattura 
Il mio dubbio è se possibile ricorrere alla lettera di compensazione opp.re non è più possibile farlo? 
Grazie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Per compensare il pagasmento di una fattura con l'incasso di un'altra a mio avviso non serrve nemmeno la lettera di compensazione. E' verosimile che un soggetto che abbia un credsito ed un debito nei confronti della stessa persona lo compensi, piuttosto che prima paghi oe poi incassi. 
Il divieto di compenso di partite sancito dal c.c. è ben altra cosa.

----------


## * Elly *

Grazie Mille 
Va bene questa come lettara di compensazione : 
OGGETTO : LETTERA DI COMPENSAZIONE
Saldo fatture con compensazione partite 
 Con la presente preso atto che : 
1)	Esiste una posizione debitoria nei vostri confronti per limporto di  . derivante dai seguenti documenti :  
-	Elenco fatture acquisto
E NEL CONTEMPO 
2)	Esiste una posizione creditoria nei vostri confronti per limporto di    derivante dai seguenti documenti : 
-	Elenco fatture vendita 
Le parti  convengono di estinguere, appunto per compensazione, debiti e crediti reciproci, anche in assenza dei requisiti di cui al citato art. 1243 C.c. (art. 1252 C.c.). 
Per quanto sopra provvediamo a compensare parzialmente ai sensi e per gli effetti degli art. 1241 e seguenti del CC le partite di DEBITO per un importo pari ad  
Si richiede la Vostra autorizzazione ad operare la compensazione tra le suddette posizioni con la conseguenza che il saldo a nostro credito è di  . 
., lì .. 
                                                                                      Firma

----------


## danilo sciuto

Va strabenissimo.

----------


## * Elly *

Grazie mille !!! Ritorno al mio lavoro ...  :Smile:

----------

